# colnago Dream Active vs. Colnago Dream HX



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am looking for next year's racing frame. i can get a Colnago Dream Active brand new 2006 form the LBS for $900.00 with warranty or a demo 2007 Dream HX for about $1200 for a on line vendor 2500 miles away with warranty.

from what i've read they will perform about the same. the Active being a little heavier than the HX.

i am asking for advice and personal experiences between the 2.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

veloci1 said:


> i am looking for next year's racing frame. i can get a Colnago Dream Active brand new 2006 form the LBS for $900.00 with warranty or a demo 2007 Dream HX for about $1200 for a on line vendor 2500 miles away with warranty.
> 
> from what i've read they will perform about the same. the Active being a little heavier than the HX.
> 
> i am asking for advice and personal experiences between the 2.


I race on an Arte, which is essentially the Dream HX but with a little heavier aluminum tubing. I really love that bike for crit racing. For some reason, it just feels right. With that said, anything more than an hour, maybe 90 minutes, on it with the Zipp wheels makes my hands go numb. I have the same issue with my Cristallo with the Zipp wheels. Now, if I use different wheels, I can ride all day long.

Was there such a thing as the Dream Active in 2006? That was the model year of my Cristallo and if memory serves me correctly it was the Dream HP and the Active that were available in aluminum that year. I would guess the Active also had the HP chainstays and that it is about the equivalent of the Arte. I have the HP chainstays on an Oval Krono and it doesn't feel any different than the Arte or the Cristallo with the leaf chainstays. I also have the HP chainstays on my C50, but I have yet to ride that bike any significant number of miles.

If it were me, I would probably go with the better of the two paint jobs (i.e., which one excited me the most), since you are picking between two different model years. However, the extra $300 wouldn't be a breaking point for me. If the $300 difference matters to you, put it up against how much the weight difference matters and then make your choice. You will be able to race just fine on either frame.

With all that said, what Category racer are you?


----------

